# حصريا بروابط جديدة برنامج autodata 2009 V2.34 لتصليح السيارات + شرح التسطيب و الكراك



## rany_love10 (11 فبراير 2010)

حصريا البرنامج العملاق لإصلاح السيارات نسخة نادرة جدا جدا ولكى تتأكد أبحث فى جوجل ستجد ان جميع الروابط لحذة البرنامج قد تم حذفها ولكن أنا حصلت عليها و قد حذفت الروابط القديمه وقمت برفعها من جديد على سرفرين .






AutoData 2009







v3.24 2009






هوعبارة عن بيانات ومعلومات وخرائط لجميع انواع السيارات من عام 1959 وحتى عام2009
ومن خلال هذا البرنامج بإمكان أي كهربائي او ميكانيكي صيانة السيارات الحديثة يدويا وبواسطة ساعة الفحص دون الحاجة لاجهزه فحص غالية الثمن كما ويوجد بالبرنامج المواصفات الفنية العالمية لجميع القطع الإلكترونية للسيارات لتتمكن من معرفة سلامة كل قطعة
وهل تتخيلوا سعره لا أظن
يساوي مايعادل 3000 دولار


























ضع ردا حتى يكتمل التحميل​


البرنامج مقسم إلى 16 جزء كل جزء 100 ميجا عدا الخير 22.5 ميجا 






*
part1
part2
part3
part4
part5
part6
part7
part8
part9
part10
part11
part12
part13
part14
part15
part16*
​
شرح التسطيب مع الكراك 

*حمل من هنا *
وأى أستفسار أنا تحت أمركم ​


----------



## صادق القيسي (13 فبراير 2010)

good job brother


----------



## صادق القيسي (13 فبراير 2010)

اعتقد ان الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## nartop (13 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tarekgad (13 فبراير 2010)

Thank you my friend and God bless you


----------



## camecas (16 فبراير 2010)

*Thank you my friend and God bless you*​


----------



## سعد راجح (16 فبراير 2010)

شكر الله لك اخى الكريم


----------



## العقاب الهرم (17 فبراير 2010)

تم حذف روابط الرابدشير لانها لا تعمل
فى حال قمت برفع الملفات مرة اخرى ارجو ان توافينى بها حتى ادرجها فى مشاركتك الاولى
نشكر لك مواضيعك وجهودك


----------



## maarafa (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير بس يارب ينزل كامل


----------



## safety113 (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير 
شكرا من القلب


----------



## SELKERSH (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مصطفى الهلباوى (19 فبراير 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## سفيان السيد (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكور و جزاك الله الخير الكثير


----------



## mohd hashim (20 فبراير 2010)

الله يحفضك وينور عقلك 
انا كنت من زمان محتاج حاجة مثل دي على العموم اقدملك كل الحترام والتقدير من اهل اليمن


----------



## tose2006 (20 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى الافادة للجميع 
مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## tarek67 (20 فبراير 2010)

ممكن كيفيه تفعيل الدونجل ؟

لانى نزلته و مش شغال 

بيقول ان الدونجل غير موجود

و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## tose2006 (20 فبراير 2010)

يا اخي الكريم 
جربت احمل لكن ما راضي يحمل 
ممكن الحل للمشكلة


----------



## hossam_hfsh (20 فبراير 2010)

الف الف شكر علي المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## سيف الارواح (21 فبراير 2010)

يسلمووووووووووو


----------



## sayed11085 (21 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورا


----------



## omrena (22 فبراير 2010)

احسنت ياخى على هذا


----------



## ororfuny2 (23 فبراير 2010)

الله يور عيك ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## عداس (24 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر لك عزيزي


----------



## راشد كمال (24 فبراير 2010)

مشكووور:68: جدا


----------



## محمدماستر88 (25 فبراير 2010)

مشكور ياوردة بس شو الشرح الكراك ما كو


----------



## MNARH (1 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## رشادنصر (2 مارس 2010)

تسلم ياغالى


----------



## أبو ج (2 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## Check engine (2 مارس 2010)

مشكور وما قصرت وجزاك الله الف خير
وجعله في موازين حسناتك
بس الملفات مو موجوده حجي


----------



## RY007AN (3 مارس 2010)

عاشت الايادي ان شاء الله النسخة شغالة


----------



## mostafa_elshbaky (3 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## a_man (4 مارس 2010)

*ارجو التأكد من الرابط*

بارك الله فيك تاكد من الروابط حيث انها لا تعمل
جازاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

العفاريت مسحوا الملفات من على السيرفر يا باشا اذا سمحت ترفعه في مكان تاني 

وجزاك الله خير على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## midofm (5 مارس 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## الوموي (5 مارس 2010)

*مشكورررر*

مشكرو اخوي والله يعطيك العافية ....


----------



## ga1on (5 مارس 2010)

اللـه يجزاك خير على هالبرنامج


----------



## aboudi_y (6 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الكنز دا:77:


----------



## aboudi_y (6 مارس 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## مهندسوز (6 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياخي العزيز


----------



## سعد راجح (6 مارس 2010)

أدعوا الله لك أخي الكريم بخير الدنيا وخير الآخره


----------



## halimoualg (7 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## [email protected] (7 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## [email protected] (8 مارس 2010)

*الروابط لا تعمل*​


----------



## حمادة علوة (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا الجهد الكبير بفضل الله


----------



## osta20 (8 مارس 2010)

تسلم ياغالى


----------



## متفائل بالخير (9 مارس 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله تسلم عزيزي وانشاء الله يكون العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amgamgamg (9 مارس 2010)

يسلمووووووووووووو


----------



## mohali63 (9 مارس 2010)

مشكور على هذا المجهود المميز


----------



## الجبان (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا كتير يا ملك


----------



## سيد الجمل (9 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## amr ramadan (10 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## abdulla888 (10 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله الف خير 
شكرا من القلب*​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (10 مارس 2010)

أخي الكريم 
رغم انني لا افضل شرط التعليق علي التحميل ، فأرجو ان تكون الروابط تعمل .

أخي الكريم بعد الاختبار ، الروابط لا تعمل.


----------



## ahmed9214 (11 مارس 2010)

لف شكر يباشا


----------



## hima sukar (11 مارس 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل:5:


----------



## anasc5 (12 مارس 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## walid.m.rashad (14 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## السنيدار (15 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل والله وان شاء الله يكتمل معي التحميل


----------



## السنيدار (15 مارس 2010)

الاخوة الاعضاء انا والله العظيم محتاج لهذا البرنامج جدا جدا 
ارجو ان تدلوني كيف احملة على جهازي والله الروابط مش راضية تتحمل افيدوني جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## anasc5 (15 مارس 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## alkhogly (18 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير على العلم


----------



## alkhogly (18 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (19 مارس 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل
الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## abdallahn (19 مارس 2010)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## malakwt (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي على المجهود الكبير
رغم ان الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## anasc5 (23 مارس 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل الرجاء تزويدنا بروابط تعمل


----------



## aboudi_y (24 مارس 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## سامرغازى (24 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## loay hassan (24 مارس 2010)

*autodata 2009*

thankyou


----------



## tsnen1 (29 مارس 2010)

*تقدير جهد*

كتر الله خيركم:70:


----------



## M3refa (29 مارس 2010)

*التجربة خير برهان*

جزاك الله خيرا على البرنامج ومجهود جبار


----------



## العقاب الهرم (30 مارس 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل اخى


----------

